# *



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

*
.
.
.


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Really impressive, jbay. You are a real master. Will you be bringing any of the electricity from the wall out to where it's accessible? That's between you and the client, but I was just curious.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Very nice - will look great in that space. Really like the side pull-out.

I'm getting started with a Murphy bed and looking at the wood slats that will be under the mattress in your picture brings a question - what finish do you use for the slats and support structures that will remain unseen? I'm planning on using some General Finishes High Performance on the whole project (including slats,etc). I'll stain the visible parts but was just going to leave the oak natural with GF for the unseen. First attempt at making a bed and would appreciate any insights you are willing to offer. Thank you…and again, great project.


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

Nicely done.

A good place for a afternoon nap!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Well built. Rally like the pull out drawers. Very cool stuff. Way beyond my ability but one can dream…
LOL


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I think that your construction looks great and your customers should be thrilled.

For me, white paint on anything doesn't thrill me. Most natural colors are fine. White just seems too sterile.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Most natural colors are fine. White just seems too sterile.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'm in the same boat on my current project, Monte. Gotta give the client what they ask for though. Grin and bear it.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks everyone,

Rich, The electricians are moving the electrical.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice J.
Top notchas usual.


> Gotta give the client what they ask for though. Grin and bear it.
> 
> - Rich


"Designers" are the bane of wood lovers. I can't recall the amount of times they've insisted on this type of expensive wood, or that type of expensive wood….only to stain it so dark, you can't even tell what it is.
Most recent was a $80,000.00 dollar Walnut stair and railing job that got stained….black. 
With most of the high end designers, you learn not to even suggest alternatives. They just gasp and look at you like you're stupid.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Craftsmanship at its best! but…I'm still trying to replicate your table…..


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks Tony, 
I'm not sure if it's a trend, but I'm seeing a lot more painted furniture in High End homes these days.

Thanks Desert, 
That is a picture of the concept table, (not the one I built.)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> Thanks Tony,
> I m not sure if it s a trend, but I m seeing a lot more painted furniture in High End homes these days.
> 
> Thanks Desert,
> ...


Yet it is still on my bucket list…. with my own changes. Also, Yes to "more painted…" , I saw this coming in the early 2000's with high end imported Euro Italian cabinetry (Scottsdale/Paradise Valley-AZ) only to be "bastardised" by IKEA knockoffs… 
Best to you and others…


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

After I'm paid, I couldn't care less. But, no one has ever requested paint on anything but MDF.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Beautiful bright work Jbay. 
Not my style but I do appreciate the skill and craftsmanship. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> After I m paid, I couldn t care less. But, no one has ever requested paint on anything but MDF.
> 
> - Gene Howe


It's a job. I'll take whatever comes my way. I have a family to support.
Maple paints very nice. Nothing wrong with mdf if used properly. A place for everything.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks Aj


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Great work - how are the desk legs made that look like stacked books?


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Very nice indeed.

What paint/finish you use when you do white.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> Great work - how are the desk legs made that look like stacked books?
> 
> - dhazelton


They are stacked books. Made a post with a fake plywood book for the top and bottom so that they wont settle over time.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> Very nice indeed.
> 
> What paint/finish you use when you do white.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


Not all of the above were done using the same product, but these days I use SW pre-cat primmer/surfacer with the pre-cat lacquer top coat. Other product works as good or maybe even better, but this is my go to.

The SW industrial finish branch is only 1/2 mile from my shop. They let me watch, and sometimes even let me help match my stuff.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

I like the new "image photo" also, you are one interesting "LumberJock" I appreciate you for the help and rational advice that you "give" with your comments, not only to my former projects but to others. Keep on posting!
When the "day bed" is finished I hope that there is a cat, dog or some books in the pic's beside the finished product.
ps I will build that table! 
Best to you -


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

FYI "white" 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shades_of_white


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I like the new "image photo" also, you are one interesting "LumberJock" I appreciate you for the help and rational advice that you "give" with your comments, not only to my former projects but to others. Keep on posting!
> When the "day bed" is finished I hope that there is a cat, dog or some books in the pic s beside the finished product.
> ps I will build that table!
> Best to you -
> ...


We all knew jbay was an awesome LumberJock, and now we know he's one handsome SOB.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Also, to others if you were to make a similar daybed- what type of "substrate" would it be made of?
For me and past/current paint projects- MDF (the high quality stuff not sold @ HD) , Poplar, Alder or Maple…are my choices.
J-Bay I am looking forward to seeing the final "photo's" 
1. I'll be looking for "the type of door pulls" that you will use?
2. What shade of white that you used?
3. Instead of a cat and books…. maybe a lion-dog?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

JBay your buddies list changes- How do I get on your buddies list? I/We love you! If you add me that would (sincerely) make my day-- plus you will have an "angel" who prays for you and other LJocks…. regardless, for you are my "Tesla" on LJocks.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Your Intro: *"Will post as project after finishing."* ???? Post what? There's nothing there. Judging from all of the Comments there use to be. Yes?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

> will be reposted as a project after it is installed in the home, and I get home owners permission.


very professional, J.

looking forward to the project post.

.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Since the image and title have been removed, I am closing this thread.


----------

